# 64 Stingray N4 Parts?



## QuesoD (Nov 3, 2019)

I came across this 1964 Stingray N4 while looking for trike parts. It may be appreciated more by a Schwinn enthusiast. Question: Part out or offer all in only? It is missing seat, chainguard, fenders and does not have original tires. All else looks original except it has black primer over what appears to be red original paint.


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 3, 2019)

Does it have the chrome fork crown? If there is no crown, chrome or painted over, it was probably a Typhoon, Buddy or Fleet.


----------



## mrg (Nov 3, 2019)

The only thing that appears to be Schwinn is the frame, nothing else looks OG and not Schwinn.


----------



## QuesoD (Nov 4, 2019)

[Q



UO



TE="mrg, post: 1090536, member: 7288"]
The only thing that appears to be Schwinn is the frame, nothing else looks OG and not Schwinn.
[/QUOTE]





mrg said:


> The only thing that appears to be Schwinn is the frame, nothing else looks OG and not Schwinn.





Thank You for reviewing.. I attached additional photos. Please take a look if you have time. So... If I just have a frame that is an "N4" I've got a Fab date of Dec 22 1964 (if I'm remembering correctly). Is it that special? and if so.. Will the classifieds herein get it I to good hands (and what's reasonable value?) I have a personal value of appreciation over lining my pocket..


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 4, 2019)

No way of telling if that was a Sting Ray or not. The date associated to the serial number is the date that number was stamped on the drop out component. It's not a fab or build date, just a stamping date. What ever it was originally would have been built in February or late Jan. at the earliest. I see no value in that piece


----------



## Jeff54 (Nov 5, 2019)

QuesoD said:


> View attachment 1090661
> 
> [QView attachment 1090662
> 
> ...









Thank You for reviewing.. I attached additional photos. Please take a look if you have time. So... If I just have a frame that is an "N4" I've got a Fab date of Dec 22 1964 (if I'm remembering correctly). Is it that special? and if so.. Will the classifieds herein get it I to good hands (and what's reasonable value?) I have a personal value of appreciation over lining my pocket..
[/QUOTE]
Agreed, just the frame and grips are Schwinn. The pedals appear maybe too but not 60's. But not fork, chain ring even the seat post doesn't look Schwinn. IDK but maybe somebody would give 10-25 bucks for frame otherwise it's all junk. Stick a seat on it and play till the fork and or other stuff  breaks.


----------

